
ICANN SSAC Advisory on the Use of Emoji in Domain Names [pdf] - runnr_az
https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/sac-095-en.pdf
======
runnr_az
i heart domains responds: [https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/ssac-
response-d8d2ad6e800c](https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/ssac-
response-d8d2ad6e800c)

